# Care in first periods



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello guys i own a gsd female 6 1/2 month old, today i noticed blood around her private part.. first i got panic i thought she got some infection but then i realised it may be her first heat.. but want to make sure so pls help what is it?? And if its her period then what care should i take about her exercise and food?? Can i feed her boiled chicken? Can i play ball fetching with her (running activity) and any other precaution??

















Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Dogs don't really have a period like humans- the fertility around it is very different- for example, humans are fertile (ovulating) about two weeks before bleeding, dogs are fertile usually just after the bleeding slows down and turns from dark red to lighter/straw colored. Of course you have to progesterone test to really know. Also, dogs go into heat every six months on average, not every month. 

Female dogs in heat suffer no physical ill effects generally. You can play with them normally, feed normally. The key is to keep your girl away from any male dogs. Intact males will get quite desperate to mate, particularly when she comes into standing heat, which lasts generally about five days (longer or shorter depending on the dog). Keep your girl in an area from which she can not escape and into which male dogs can not jump-claw-climb. Keep her in sight or on a leash when out. 

From bleeding to end of fertility is usually about 21 days (give or take). This is a time for constant vigilance as you do not want your girl mated so young, or to produce unplanned puppies. 

I've never had male dogs come a-calling for my girls, but I have very few wandering or intact male strays around. 

When I decided not to spay my females, I bought "Book of the Bitch" on which goes into details all around owning intact bitches and is a great resource. Recommended so you understand the basics of what is happening and get educated on managing an intact female dog and avoiding unwanted pregnancies. https://www.amazon.com/Book-Bitch-C...=1507042312&sr=8-1&keywords=book+of+the+bitch


----------



## Solamar (Jan 25, 2017)

6-1/2 months is on the early side for a first heat and the picture of her vulva doesn't look like what I've seen. On my pup her vulva was very swollen and the blood was much thinner than what is shown on your picture. Almost looks like an injury rather than a heat.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Good point, Solomar- I just looked at the photo and you are right, the vulva does not look swollen as is normal for a dog in heat. 

OP- I'd take your girl in to the vet, ASAP. Bleeding from this area could mean a wide range of other problems including kidney infections, etc. Get this checked out.


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

Omg.. here's a clear pic..









Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

I think you should go to the vet.

That doesn't look standard for a female at the beginning of a normal heat cycle.


----------



## Muskeg (Jun 15, 2012)

Hey Kat, I don't have a photo, but if you Google it the vulva should look very swollen if she is starting heat. I recommend a vet visit.


----------



## Katdhoom (Aug 16, 2017)

Solamar said:


> 6-1/2 months is on the early side for a first heat and the picture of her vulva doesn't look like what I've seen. On my pup her vulva was very swollen and the blood was much thinner than what is shown on your picture. Almost looks like an injury rather than a heat.





Muskeg said:


> Good point, Solomar- I just looked at the photo and you are right, the vulva does not look swollen as is normal for a dog in heat.
> 
> OP- I'd take your girl in to the vet, ASAP. Bleeding from this area could mean a wide range of other problems including kidney infections, etc. Get this checked out.


Sorry guys just forget to update, vet said it is not a heat it is an infection, type of yeast infection.. due to frequently licking and continues rain, cloudy weather that area is not drying.. vet gave me antibacterial powder to apply.. lets see how she recovers..

Sent from my Lenovo P2a42 using Tapatalk


----------

